# Gibson Les Paul Swamp Ash Studio Binding/Finnishing



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

As the title states, I own a Les Paul Swamp Ash Studio and I want to do a couple of mods to it. I want to put black binding on it and apply a lacquer to it. I have a question about the finnishing. How will it affect the tone of the instrument? I don't have a spray booth, so I will be using cans, unless anyone has any other reccomendations. Also, with the binding, does anyone have any tips before I go ahead with it? I was also thinking of possibly taking the guitar (after applying the binding) to a local body shop and having them perform the finnishing, any reccomendations on what product I should use for the finnish or if I should avoid this? Any hel and advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

I assume you only want to apply the binding to the body. I believe this will be quite involved as you will have to cut a groove on the body perimiter, glue and set binding, then apply a lacquer. If you haven't done something like this before, you'll probably wreck a perfectly good guitar. Are you sure you want to risk this?


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

djem said:


> I assume you only want to apply the binding to the body. I believe this will be quite involved as you will have to cut a groove on the body perimiter, glue and set binding, then apply a lacquer. If you haven't done something like this before, you'll probably wreck a perfectly good guitar. Are you sure you want to risk this?


Well, actually I have been doing some talking and research and I think I am leaning towards getting a pro to do the work. Just gotta find the "right" price!


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

JimiGuy7 said:


> Well, actually I have been doing some talking and research and I think I am leaning towards getting a pro to do the work. Just gotta find the "right" price!


Do you, or anyone else know how the clear coat will affect the overall tone of the guitar?


----------

